# Hidden Features, Diagnostic Mode, and Resetting the ECU?



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

I just learned how to reset the airbag light... Anyway - it reminds me of a cross country road trip in a 2000 Nissan Frontier - towing a 5,000 lb Fifth Wheel... When the gas mileage dropped at high altitudes, Nissan told me to disconnect the battery, turn the key on, hold the brake down for 30 seconds, and then reconnect the battery, start the engine for 30 seconds, shut it off, turn the key on for 5 seconds, then start the truck and do a 0-60MPH full throttle run, and then stop, shut off the truck, and that reboots it....

I'm not 100 percent correct if that was the EXACT order, but it was very similar to that procedure to reset the computer so the sensors can re-adjust and reset - kinda like re-booting your PC...

*DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO RESET THE 2005?
ARE THERE ANY OTHER FEATURES?
IS THERE A POWER-PROGRAMMER FOR THE 2005?*

Any help is appreciated!!! Thanks in advance!










From another post said:


> If you have the airbag light, it will show steady for a few seconds (the manual says 7 secs) after you turn the key from off to on (but not start) and then start to flash. Here is how to reset it.. 1. Turn the key from off to on.
> 
> 2. Watch the airbag light closely. It will stay on for a few secs. and then as soon as it blinks off (the start of the flashing), turn the key off instantly.
> 
> ...


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

Anyone know how to reset the Computer?

Unplugging it only resets the trip meter and radio memory...

I would like to reset the ECU so it runs better at sea level.. (Not that it isn't running well already!)


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

*I think I found it!!!!*


> Due to legal requirements in some states and
> Canadian Provinces, your vehicle may be required
> to be in what is called the &#147;ready condition
> &#148; for an Inspection/Maintenance (I/M) test of
> ...


Does anyone know exactly what it does?


----------



## MaxQuest (Sep 11, 2004)

Waist Gas!


----------

